
Japan Wants to Power 300,000 Homes With Wireless Energy From Space - nreece
http://www.popsci.com.au/scitech/article/2009-09/japan-wants-power-300000-homes-wireless-power-space
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See the discussion at:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=802643>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=799806>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=799783>

------
chipmunkninja
Am I the only one visualising the SimCity microwave power transmitter disaster
scenario in his head now?

